# Bac / Bac +



## vbergen

*Bac+1 à Bac+5*

Creo que son niveles de estudio después de la secundaria (bachillerato). Pero qué significan?
en español (al menos en Colombia) hay:
-nivel técnico o tecnología que dura como 2 años
-carrera (pregrado) que dura entre 4 y 5 años
-después del pregrado vienen posgrados, maestrías, doctorados, etc


----------



## Stefan Ivanovich

C'est exactement ça: le nombre d'années d'études après le baccalauréat.


----------



## Marlluna

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
¿Alguien sabe a qué equivalen estos "Bac"? 
Muchas gracias. Merci beaucoup


----------



## josepbadalona

la cantidad de años de estudios después del bachillerato


----------



## eklir

No tengo ni idea (deberías aportar más contexto!!!) pero si se trata del Baccalauréat, podrían ser los puntos positivos obtenidos (recuerdo el Bac de français en troisième y nos daban los puntos así). 
Aunque lo mismo estoy diciendo una soberana tontería, porque no tenemos referente ninguno.
Besos

OJO: Debe tener razón Josep; escribimos el post al mismo tiempo!!! Y entonces son los años tras el Baccalauréat (que es el selectivo en Francia).
Bisous


----------



## Marlluna

Gracias, Josepbadalona! Otra preguntita: esos estudios ¿son siempre en la universidad?


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola: 

Bac+3: licence /licence professionnelle (puede no ser en la univesidad)
Bac+4/+5: master
Bac+8: doctorat
por ej.


----------



## josepbadalona

Menos mal que está Iglesia : no se contaba así "en mis tiempos" y no te lo habría puntualizado tan bien...


----------



## Marlluna

Me lo habéis explicado... requetebién! Muchas gracias.


----------



## Marichuft

NUEVA  PREGUNTA​
Hola

« Tous les services sont à créer, reconnaît Michèle Debonneuil. Mais ils ne reposeront en rien sur de la technologie et il ne sera pas nécessaire d'avoir un Bac +18 pour les inventer. » 

No sé como traducir Bac +18. Habia pensado dejar eso y depués poner una nota al pie en la que explique en que consiste el Bac +18 aunque en realidad tampoco sé muy bien si se refiere a nuestra Selectividad

Gracias


----------



## Gévy

Hola Marichuft:

Es una forma muy irónica de hablar, bac (selectividad)  + 3 (años de estudios universitarios) por ejemplo corresponde a  la licenciatura... Imagínate lo que sería un bac + 18!!!!!

No existe, evidentemente... 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Marichuft

Entonces por ejemplo lo podría traducir por "ni hará falta ser un licenciado" o "ni hará falta ser un ingeniero" ¿no?

Muchas gracias por tu aclaración


----------



## Gévy

Sí algo así, pero más exagerado aún : no hará falta tener cuatro licenciaturas más un doctorado...

O algo así. Déjate inspirar, lo has pillado muy bien.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

Me parece que para guardar la idea del texto francés hay que exagerar algo más e imaginar un número exagerado de licenciaturas o de máster o también carreras:
- ... ser titular de 6 carreras
- ... ser licenciado en 7 carreras...

Deja volar tu imaginación 

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## chics

Buenos días.

Nosotros, cuando exageramos, lo hacemos bien.  Mi madre utiliza siempre el veintisiete, pero si no te gusta puedes usar un número redondo: 40, 60, 80...:
_-...tener veinte carreras/másters para..._


----------



## Mariculi

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
SALUT!
Est-ce que le Bac français est la meme chose que le Bac espagnol? Le Bac espagnol dur 2 ans, c'est le Bachillerato. Mais je crois que en France c'est un examen... Alors, comment s'appelle le Bachillerato?
Merci!


----------



## cilou0904

En France le baccalauréat est effectivement un examen, d'une épreuve de chaque matière qu'on passe en juin de l'année de terminale (vers 18 ans).
En fait je crois qu'il n'y a pas vraiment d'équivalent exact au bachillerato dans la filière générale française: de 16 à 18 ans les élèves vont au lycée (el instituto, d'une durée 3 ans: la seconde, puis la première, puis la terminale), mais si ils ne réussissent pas l'examen de fin d'année (le Bac), ils n'ont pas de diplôme.


----------



## Mariculi

Ok, merci beaucoup! Je crois que le Bac c'est la Selectividad...


----------



## cilou0904

Efectivamente, es parecido a la selectividad, pero hay una diferencia y es que para ir a la universidad, en la mayoría de los casos no te sirven las notas del Baccalauréat; eso sí lo tienes que aprobar, o sea sacar un 10 sobre 20 de promedio entre todas las asignaturas


----------



## MT44

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos​
Hola!
tengo que traducir esa frase: "cursus Bac + 5", pensé en estudios de 5 años después del bachillerato pero dudo mucho sobre mi tracuccion.
gracias por ayudarme!


----------



## chics

Hola, tu traducción quedaría en efecto un poco rara a oídos de un español...

En mi entorno solemos traducirlo por "carrera (universitaria) de cinco años". 
El Bac+4 sería "de cuatro años", etc.


----------



## Rizzos

Hola

Con los nuevos créditos europeos no hay quien se aclare, pero yo acabé la carrera hace 5 años y al traducir el C.V. al francés, me digeron que:

Bac + 3 Equivalía a una diplomatura o escuela universitaria (las carreras técnicas)

Bac + 5 Una licenciatura.

La diferencia se ve muy bien entre Aparejador/ Arquitecto Técnico (bac + 3) y Arquitecto (BAc +5). O entre Empresariales (Bac+3) y L.A.D.E. (Bac+5).

De todas formas, ya te digo que con las nuevas equiparaciones, el pasar todas las carreras a 4 años, que la formación profesional la han equiparado a lo que antes era una diplomatura, etc. La verdad, con tanta reforma, no hay quien se aclare.

Ahora mismo no te puedo asegurar nada, pero tal vez te sirva para hacerte una idea, e imagino que todavía sirve como punto de referencia la equiparación que te he dado arriba.

Un saludo


----------



## chics

Como decía, la gente que yo conozco cuenta los cursos de su carrera en su universidad en España y cuenta* Bac+n*, siendo *n* el número de cursos que ha hecho.

Por cierto, lo que no sé seguro es si las "grandes écoles" se cuentan como Bac+4 / Bac+5 o si necesariamente hay que evitar lo de "Bac" para poner directamente el nombre de la escuela.


----------



## Vergari

Para mí está claro:

En España no se ven las cosas por Bac+etc., para empezar el Bac no existe. Y la selectividad tiene una función muy clara, pero después no sirve para nada.

Primero hay que saber si los años que se especifican son univesitarios o no. Esto es capital. Si son universitarios sería, almenos en España; es como dice Rizzos, pero difiero un poco:

bac+3: diplomatura
bac+4: licenciatura o arquitectura (así, específicamente)
bac+5: ingeniería o posgrado
bac+6: máster
bac+8 doctorado

Otra cosa es si tienes que indicar la convalidación o no, etc. pero mejor es partir del nombre del diploma en francés y luego traducirlo y dar la equivalencia lo más exactamente posible.

Los nuevos grados, todavía no son ni nuevos ni nada. Tranquilos que ya nos estamos estirando de los pelos en su planteamiento, pero por ahora, nadie sabe nada (un día dicen una cosa, otro día otra).

Luego estan los ciclos de grado medio o superior o la casi ya desaprecida Formación Profesional (F.P.), con lo cual no se necesita ni el bac ni nada:

Tres primeros años: titulo de F.P. 1
Dos años más: título de F.P. 2

Espero haberos ayudado
Saludos


----------



## wicca88

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Hola a todos,

estoy traduciendo un texto para una empresa que quiere propone una oferta de empleo para españoles. Es una oferta de empleo para utilizar en los sitios web destinados a ese fin.

Soy incapaz de traducir esto:
_De formation* Bac +2 minimum *ou universitaire, vous êtes dynamique et possédez une excellente aisance orale_.

Concretamente no sé traducir la primera parte. Yo entiendo que Bac+2 es el bachillerato más 2 años, es decir, que se está cursando 2º en la universidad. En cambio, me desconcierta el "ou universitaire". Yo traduciría "de segundo año de carrera", pero, ¿y ese "ou universitaire"? Lo que a mí me da a entender es que el Bac +2 no se refiere a nada universitario.

Espero haberme explicado bien y que me podáis ayudar.

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Paquita

Universitaire se refiere a la formación...
Debes entender= formación con dos años de estudios después del baccalauréat en cualquier centro de enseñanza superior* o formación universitaria

* edit: complemento de información aquí:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=513690
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=365094


----------



## Niuska

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Saludos 

Estoy traduciendo un texto relativo a unas ayudas para empleo de los jóvenes, y me he topado con esta dificultad a la hora de traducir. Sé que los números que se le añaden al BAC son los años de estudios después de haber hecho dicho examen, pero no tienen que ser obligatoriamente estudios universitarios, ¿no? Bueno, os pongo en contexto:

_*"Le soutien à l’emploi des jeunes diplômés s’adresse aux entreprises de moins de 20 salariés*_
_*recrutant en contrat à durée indéterminée des jeunes diplômés (BAC+2 et au-delà) sur des*_
_*emplois correspondant à leur niveau de formation. L’incitation au recrutement est constituée*_
_*d’une aide mensuelle attribuée pendant 3 ans de manière dégressive."

*_
Esta es mi traducción:

"_*El apoyo al empleo de los jóvenes *_*titulados* (titulados, diplomados, licenciados... no puedo poner una palabra definitiva hasta no resolver este problema  ) *está dirigido a aquellas empresas con menos de 20 empleados que contraten de manera indefinida a los jóvenes titulados * _*(BAC+2 et au-delà) *_ _*en empleos adecuados a su nivel de formación*_. _*El incentivo a la contratación constituye una ayuda mensual durante 3 años de forma decreciente.*_

No soy muy partidaria de las notas a pie de página, pero podría ser una solución.
Gracias de antemano! 

Niuska.


----------

